# Chronic low back pain



## chaimz (Jan 26, 2015)

low back pain = 724.2
other chronic pain = 338.29

Documentation states chronic low back pain.

Under icd9datacom - Disease Synonyms - Chronic low back pain is there. I do not see this description within the icd9 manual.

For chronic low back pain - would you use 724.2 or 338.29

I would think 338.29 would be the more correct code to use. Is this correct?

Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 26, 2015)

chaimz said:


> low back pain = 724.2
> other chronic pain = 338.29
> 
> Documentation states chronic low back pain.
> ...


The coding guidelines state that for pain you code both the pain code and the location of the pain code.  So you code them both.  If the visit is for pain management you sequence the 338 code first listed.


----------



## chaimz (Jan 26, 2015)

I see it in the guidelines now.  Thanks for the help and pointing me in the correct direction.


----------

